# Hoyt stick-on rest mounting.



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Some rests are made for more or less centershot bows. If the super won't get to center even after bending it a bit, it simply doesn't fit the bow. You could build it out but I don't think it's worth the effort. Centershot is one of the big differences in arrow rests made for a standard recurve vs newer metal riser recurves and compounds. The GameMaster II (I had GameMaster but never a II) is cut way past centershot. I think I shot a springy with mine. I have super rests on a few old target recurves but they don't work on my compounds.You need to find another rest.


----------



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

AKRuss said:


> Some rests are made for more or less centershot bows. If the super won't get to center even after bending it a bit, it simply doesn't fit the bow. You could build it out but I don't think it's worth the effort. Centershot is one of the big differences in arrow rests made for a standard recurve vs newer metal riser recurves and compounds. The GameMaster II (I had GameMaster but never a II) is cut way past centershot. I think I shot a springy with mine. I have super rests on a few old target recurves but they don't work on my compounds.You need to find another rest.



AK, stop dashing my hopes! I am having some issues... the Cavilier FreeFlight with a flipper I usually use is to thick... and the stick-on models are too thin.

What should I do?


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

What issue are you having? 

There are any number of things you can do but I don't think the super rest is one of them. You could use a springy rest (Martin?), a NAP center rest, an out of production NAP PlungerRest (my personal favorite), or any one of the Cavalier flipper rests (I'm shooting a Champion II stick-on on a couple of bows and really like them) with or without a plunger. There are a number of blade type launchers that would work. Lastly, some have said they use a whisker bisquit successfully but I've never tried one.


----------



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

AKRuss,

There are a number of issues that I am having. I can shoot a Center Rest Plunger... if I could figure out how to mount it... I can't get the head off the the plunger. Could shoot the Center Rest Flipper (and have), but trying to ger something else.

What I wanted to shoot the Cavilier Flipper with the flipper side rest, but it was setting up to far to the outside (even with maximum inward adjustment) to get a good tune for me.

Have at it... what would you do from here... excluding shooting the NAP Flipper Center Rest, I can do that one on my own.


----------



## bowtinkerer (Jul 3, 2003)

I think I still have an old Hoyt overdraw that mounts on the risor and allows for stick on rests to be adjusted almost "infinitely".
The only problem is that it places the rest further behind the "pivot point" of the handle , back toward the shooter and the shooting string. (It was designed that way for back then that was one of the few ways of getting a lighter and faster arrow,---shortening them considerably to get rid of arrow weight.)
If interested send me a PM.

bowtinkerer :spam1:


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

OK, no sweat. The PlungerRest head is just a tight fit. I use a needle nose plier to grip the rest and pull/pry hard. Be careful you don't ruin anything or pinch yourself. 

The Cavalier rests that have the single wire arm are infinitely adjustable. It sounds like you're just using the small setscrew adjustment. Adjust that screw so that there's room to play in either direction. Then loosen the setscrew that holds the actual launcher wire. Things seem to get squirrely but don't worry. Adjust the arm to about where you want it and lightly tighen the retaining screw and see how an arrow sits. You can adjust the arm in/out and up/down. Check and readjust as necessary. You can fine tune the in/out with the setscrew. Make sure you tighten the launcher wire retaining screw pretty tight so the wire doesn't adjust itself when you're shooting. I've had very little luck with the Cavalier with the folded wire flipper. Not sure why but I've given up trying. A friend of mine thinks they're great. 

Don't under estimate the springy rest. It's simple and still one of the best finger rests. It has some play both vertically and horizontally. They're inexpensive so if you don't like it, you're not out much. 

Good luck!


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Use two of the foam pads.


----------



## bowtinkerer (Jul 3, 2003)

AKRuss said:


> OK, no sweat. The PlungerRest head is just a tight fit. I use a needle nose plier to grip the rest and pull/pry hard. Be careful you don't ruin anything or pinch yourself.
> 
> The Cavalier rests that have the single wire arm are infinitely adjustable. It sounds like you're just using the small setscrew adjustment. Adjust that screw so that there's room to play in either direction. Then loosen the setscrew that holds the actual launcher wire. Things seem to get squirrely but don't worry. Adjust the arm to about where you want it and lightly tighen the retaining screw and see how an arrow sits. You can adjust the arm in/out and up/down. Check and readjust as necessary. You can fine tune the in/out with the setscrew. Make sure you tighten the launcher wire retaining screw pretty tight so the wire doesn't adjust itself when you're shooting. I've had very little luck with the Cavalier with the folded wire flipper. Not sure why but I've given up trying. A friend of mine thinks they're great.
> 
> ...



I agree re: the springy rests for two-wheel compounds. They are hard to beat. If you have a one-cam setup the rest that I posted pics of in :
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=6870692&posted=1#post6870692
will work sweetly.


----------



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

AKRuss said:


> OK, no sweat. The PlungerRest head is just a tight fit. I use a needle nose plier to grip the rest and pull/pry hard. Be careful you don't ruin anything or pinch yourself.
> 
> The Cavalier rests that have the single wire arm are infinitely adjustable. It sounds like you're just using the small setscrew adjustment. Adjust that screw so that there's room to play in either direction. Then loosen the setscrew that holds the actual launcher wire. Things seem to get squirrely but don't worry. Adjust the arm to about where you want it and lightly tighen the retaining screw and see how an arrow sits. You can adjust the arm in/out and up/down. Check and readjust as necessary. You can fine tune the in/out with the setscrew. Make sure you tighten the launcher wire retaining screw pretty tight so the wire doesn't adjust itself when you're shooting. I've had very little luck with the Cavalier with the folded wire flipper. Not sure why but I've given up trying. A friend of mine thinks they're great.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info on the Plunger... it is what I really wanted to use anyway. Thought just may need to pull harder, but didn't want to mess it up... hard to find them these days.

The Cavilier flipper is still to far across center, even after maximun adjustment, it has lived happily on my Onieda for several months now.

May give the springy rest a try, haven't used on since I was a kid. Quit because are noisy, how do you quiet them down?


----------



## Protecsafari (Sep 21, 2007)

For an elevated rest you might want to try GK Huntmaster 2000.

I shot one years ago on my BW MA2. I also shot a Springy and a Flipper 2, but ended up shooting it off the shelf after that bout of experimentation.

All recurves since have been shelf shot, even those with a more flat and less radiused shelf (got fine arrow flight).


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Could you post a pic of your bow window sec.


----------

